# Spiro



## DYN (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, I wanted to share with you guys this band.
They are always on my playlists, because their music is just so nice to my ears
They are not as popular as I think they should. So if you like them please support his music.
I whish one day, I can listen to them live.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DYN said:


> Hi, I wanted to share with you guys this band.
> They are always on my playlists, because their music is just so nice to my ears
> They are not as popular as I think they should. So if you like them please support his music.
> I wish one day, I can listen to them live.


If it's float your boat, enjoy it and perhaps one day your dream will be for filed .


----------

